# Have dogs need land with rabbits



## 7mmMag (Dec 17, 2016)

Anyone have any rabbits they need thinned out. I have some beagles chomping at the bit.


----------



## CW9444 (Dec 21, 2016)

Tons of opportunities on WMAs around the state.  I got the notion to hunt rabbits without dogs last week, so I headed to my local WMA.  Kicked up one rabbit in 2 hours, along with a couple doves.  It's just tough to hunt rabbits, quail, and woodcock without dogs.  I'm still nursing a few deep briar cuts!


----------



## Barebowyer (Dec 21, 2016)

PM me after deer season if u want.  Mid Ga area


----------



## 7mmMag (Dec 22, 2016)

Thanks barebowyer I'll be in touch. Where bouts in middle ga? Not that it makes a difference just curious. We used to go to Cordele ga and run a lot when I was growing up.


----------



## specialk (Dec 22, 2016)

7mmMag said:


> Thanks barebowyer I'll be in touch. Where bouts in middle ga? Not that it makes a difference just curious. We used to go to Cordele ga and run a lot when I was growing up.



use to run some down there too....little place called Pitts......hunted heads between strawberry patches and chicken houses...lol....


----------



## Barebowyer (Jan 4, 2017)

Dodge and Laurens Counties


----------



## GAGE (Jan 11, 2017)

I have property in Elbert County if that is with reason.


----------

